# DIY Scent killer WITH carbon????



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Not 100% positive about this but I believe anything I have read is just adding carbon, whether powder form or crushed up, too distilled water. Not adding baking soda or peroxide to it.

I would think the peroxide and baking soda would counter act the carbon


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

That's what I would like to know..... 

If that is the case, wouldn't sparying scent killer, and then the carbon seperately just have the same effect?



who knows chemistry???


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

i use my own carbon spray on my outer wear and silver scent on my thermals ...

half gallon of distilled water and as much powdered carbon as you want...shake and put in a sprayer from garden section...works great...


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

Are you making your own silver scent?? If so, where do you get silver powder?


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

markvan said:


> Are you making your own silver scent?? If so, where do you get silver powder?


no no...this is the commercial brand... SilverScent products...haha...i wish i could make my own silver spray...haha...


----------



## KZaker (Sep 17, 2008)

peroxide should only react with contaminants - such as bacteria, Baking soda or Sodium Bicarb. should neautralize any acids that are created by bacteria, carbon should absorb any odor that is formed by bacteria. I am not a Chemist, but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn last night.

Keep in mind, no matter what you use, the best thing is to store your stuff in a scent barrier such as a large plastic bag with JUST SOME leaves in it. I use the bag all through the off season as well as during the season when I change into "Street" clothes. its easy, just drop them in the bag and sit on the bag forcing out all of the air then tie the bag. I know it sounds elementary but I go through it every year with the guys I hunt with. I do use regular HS scent spray but I have never been busted because of scent (that I know of). IF I MUST MACHINE WASH, i use our regular machine with just water and a little baking soda and/or scent soap. spin them real good and spray them down real good with an earth scent HS spray then into the dryer - if i have HS dryer sheets, ill use them, if not, then nothing. And as I said, I always have leaves from all different areas in the bag.

just my .02


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder what scent killer Fred Bear used when he huned ?


----------



## trailboy (Sep 29, 2013)

What are you using for Carbon? and where did you get it?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## eod0331 (Sep 27, 2010)

trailboy said:


> What are you using for Carbon? and where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


I was wondering the same thing....Thanks


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

I bought carbon at a pet store. The hard part is grinding it up enough to get it to flow through a spray bottle.


----------



## amill24 (Sep 26, 2013)

You can save yourself a lot of trouble and get the carbon powdered. I got a tub off of Amazon. I just searched for activated carbon.


----------



## nr33607 (Nov 6, 2011)

Your local pharmacy should be able to order carbon powder(that is where i got mine and it lasts a long time). It might not be as good of a deal as you can get on Amazon. I can check at work tomorrow and see how much it is and let you know.


----------

